
Java's URL.equals() Performs DNS Resolution - khc
https://docs.oracle.com/en/java/javase/11/docs/api/java.base/java/net/URL.html#equals(java.lang.Object)
======
somebodynew
For context about the note at the end of the description, see:
[https://bugs.java.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4434494](https://bugs.java.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4434494)

